# drop down menü



## Delfino (2. Oktober 2004)

hallo bin neu hier und brauche eure hilfe

möcht die navigation meiner seite über drop down menüs machen
habe oben das hauptmenü dass aus lauter bildern/buttons besteht

wie schaffe ich jetzt dass beim klick auf einen der punkte ein drop down menü darunter aufgeht?

hab hier mal einen der buttons gepostet


----------



## Delfino (3. Oktober 2004)

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen


----------



## Gumbo (3. Oktober 2004)

Das was du vor hast ist meines Wissens nicht möglich.

Mal eine Frage: Wieso möchtest du die Navigation durch Auswahllisten realisieren, und dieses Formularelement dafür ‚misbrauchen‘?


----------



## Delfino (3. Oktober 2004)

hab dass auf einigen seiten schon gesehn und es gfällt mir. weiß aber nicht wie ichs selbst hinbekomme. außerdem wäre es platzsparend. könnte natürlich auch seitlich eine navigation mit allen punkten machen.


----------



## BastiS (7. Oktober 2004)

genau sowas suche ich auch ! ein "dropdown" Menü !


----------



## bled (7. Oktober 2004)

Das müsst ihr mit Javascript realisieren.
Das würde dann so laufen, dass man einein div-layer dann einblendet, wenn der Cursor über den jeweiligen Menüpunkt fährt.
In dem div-layer sind dann die weiteren Links drin usw.
Sollte noch Interesse daran bestehen, könnte ich kurz mal 'n Beispiel coden.


----------

